# My tips on Aging Cigars



## bamahonky (Dec 25, 2012)

Here is a few tips from me on Aging cigars. 

Have you ever bought a box of cigars thinking they would be the greatest thing and after the first smoke, felt you wasted your money? Try aging them. You may find that every month or so they get better. I have found this to be the case with a couple of my cigars. This also helps when you buy some on clearance from CI and they come in dry.

I keep my humidor around 72% to 73% RH. Then just throw your cigars in and let them sit. About once a month I go in and rotate them and to also keep a check on how they are doing. Another thing I do is take an index card and cut in half. Then I write the info of the cigar on it along with the date I place in the humidor.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

My tips on ageing. 

Buy way more cigars than you can smoke. 

Since 95% of my purchases are online, the cigars I purchase are usually sent at or above 70%. I do smoke one ROTT but then let them rest for at least three months before sampling again. Roughly, a fiver will last about a year by smoking one every three months or there abouts. If I find a cigar that rings my bell within the years trial, I will then purchase more to be rested.

Did I say buy more than you smoke? 

I keep all my storage at 65% of less and find I have few issues with burn and draw and most certainly never mold.. This, may be because most of my cigars of choice are Maduro or other dark wrappers. I have yet to make an online purchase where the cigars were shipped to dry but do not say it can not happen.

Except for cigars that were a gift, I am now smoking cigars that are all well rested, at least a year, but some are several years old. According to my notes, some have turned into money, some not so much. 

I will say, an aged dog rocket is still probably a dog rocket. This proven, resting by accident, a Don Lugo for over seven years. It was a turd then and was still a turd when I finally smoked the last one.

Having no experience with CC, I can not say with authority that they get better with five or more years rest, but have found NC's sometime lose something with longer periods of rest. Padron's come to mind. Maybe they just become to mellow for my palate.

I have not made a large cigar purchase for near on six months and smoke two to five a day. Did I say buy more than you can smoke?

I date the cello on every cigar that has it and I bundle cigars that do not have cello with a date on something, be it an old cello or a piece of paper.

Lastly, I have stored all my cigars in tupperdors or coolerdors and open the storage at least a couple times a month. The hygrometers in long term storage get new batteries and calibrated at least once a year and more ofter if I see a change of more than a few points. My experience is the hygrometer is not as accurate as my preferred combo of beads/litter/Boveda.

The cigars that will be smoked soon get transferred to a decent 200+/- ct humidor with 65% Boveda packs and kitty litter where they sit until smoked.

Who is to say what the perfect way to age cigars is, if it works, all is good.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:thumb: couldn't agree more Fuzzy


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

My take on this whole subject of aging NC cigars is this: WHOOEY!! Every NC cigar I own is "aged" out of necessity not because I have some grand scheme on producing the perfect cigar. There is only one cigar I "age" and that is the Opus. Reason: they taste like kaka otherwise. Most of what I've read and experienced supports the fact that most cigars are "aged" between rolling, shipping, your B&M stockroom, the floor of your B&M, your humidor and you lighting it up. To think that it sitting in my coolidor and humidor is going to produce some gem is just silly. I've said this before and I will continue to say it: we aren't curing cancer or sending men to Mars. We're smoking a cigar. For some reason we all want to over complicate this. All things being equal, Not one of our palates is refined enough to detect the very subtle differences in flavor. Speaking for myself, I never smoke the same cigar everyday and it might be weeks/months between them. Unless I do a thorough review of every cigar I smoke or the cigar has turned there's no way for me to know or even detect any subtle difference. My simple answer is this: KEEP IT FRICKIN' SIMPLE!!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

bamahonky said:


> Here is a few tips from me on Aging cigars.
> 
> Have you ever bought a box of cigars thinking they would be the greatest thing and after the first smoke, felt you wasted your money? Try aging them. You may find that every month or so they get better. I have found this to be the case with a couple of my cigars. This also helps when you buy some on clearance from CI and they come in dry.
> 
> I keep my humidor around *72% to 73*% RH. Then just throw your cigars in and let them sit. About once a month I go in and rotate them and to also keep a check on how they are doing. Another thing I do is take an index card and cut in half. Then I write the info of the cigar on it along with the date I place in the humidor.


I have never heard of anyone aging cigars at that high humidity.

Out if curiosity John? It says in your profile you have been smoking for 0 years. How many cigars have you aged or did you cut and paste this from somewhere?


----------



## Cigar51 (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been smoking a while. OK, longer than a lot of members here have been alive.
I buy more cigars than I smoke and have been doing that for years.
The tail end of cello on each cigar is dated.
The cigars are stored right at 70%.
I typically don't smoke a cigar until it has about 3 years on it.

Only one cigar has ever lost flavor after sleeping awhile and it was an unbanded bundle cigar.
Some say Padrons are best ROTT. I disagree. Try an Anny with about 5 years on it and the subtle flavors will blow you away.


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

scottw said:


> I have never heard of anyone aging cigars at that high humidity.


+1
All my humi's are between 60-64


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

scottw said:


> I have never heard of anyone aging cigars at that high humidity.


I know no one "Ageing" at above 68% & even then that number is rare.

As to nobody having a palate refined enough to detect the difference? (different post) Well, I beg to differ strongly. My palate is not in the uber sphere but there are those here that can discern the differences, most say little though.


----------



## sh40218 (Oct 26, 2012)

I have muiltiple humi's with Boveda 72% in all of them. That sounds like a high RH but my cigars smoke very well. No pluggs, split wrappers or sour/bitter flavors. Now I've been at this for only a few years so I can't comment on long term aging in said conditions. 

As for most of my "aged" cigars come from the walk in humi at my work. It's big and has 3 floor standing active humidifiers around 60% & 65F. When I smoke one of those they burn well and when I put in my home humi for weeks to months they smoke fine. I guess its a matter of the cigar and a discerning palate to tell what aging properly and not properly tastes like.


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

I read in a book on cigars that the best RH for aging is 75%. Then, when you plan to smoke them, bring them down to 65% for a couple of months. The oils in the cigar apparently need high RH to keep from drying out during long term storage.


----------



## CigarGoogler (Sep 23, 2012)

gscottfuller said:


> I read in a book on cigars that the best RH for aging is 75%. Then, when you plan to smoke them, bring them down to 65% for a couple of months. The oils in the cigar apparently need high RH to keep from drying out during long term storage.


Do you recall the name of the book, or the author?


----------



## rhetorik (Jun 6, 2011)

Yeah keeping cigars over 70% = MOLD. And tight draws.


----------



## orion1 (Sep 18, 2012)

gscottfuller said:


> I read in a book on cigars that the best RH for aging is 75%. Then, when you plan to smoke them, bring them down to 65% for a couple of months. The oils in the cigar apparently need high RH to keep from drying out during long term storage.


This makes no sense. Oils drying because of humidity? Oil-water do not mix. I agree Emmett that 75% is inviting mold; have been there done that.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

I guess everyone does it differently!!! I was told that to really age a cigar, it must be stored at 68% and untouched for 3 to 5 years. So lets say , you buy a box of cigars, store them in your humi at 68%, and dont go playing with them, and only open them up every few months just to check em, keep doing this for 3 to 5 years and you will have some wonderfully aged cigars.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Rest = 1 to 4 yrs
Aging = 5+ yrs.
Making a VERY complicated subject easy......Cigars change over time, some for the better, others, not so much...but only you
one that can make that distinction.
My only NC's that are put down for a LONG nap are some Opus and Anejo's......

On a side note, aging a dog rocket, will only yield old dog rockets

It can also take 6 months for some of the larger RG cigars to stabilize at your desired RH...


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I have been aging cigars for 20 years best way is 70 Degrees and 65 % RH.. This is how Manufacturers have been doing it for at least 75 years. This is also the way they do it in Havana.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Jared, I have heard instances where collectors will age between 55 and 60 rh. What is your source of this information? Getting the inside scoop on how people have aged cigars over 75 years is good intel.


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I have cigars dating back to the 1940's. My very good friend has been going to Havana for about 50 years he has learned this and passed it onto me and it really works.


----------



## iggy_jet (Dec 27, 2012)

Question, when you age cigars do you remove them from plastic sleeve.
Also, better quality cigars come in a humidor style wooden box, do you leave the cigars in the box (if you have the space in your humidor for boxes) or remove them from the box and plastic sleeve.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

iggy_jet said:


> Question, when you age cigars do you remove them from plastic sleeve.
> Also, better quality cigars come in a humidor style wooden box, do you leave the cigars in the box (if you have the space in your humidor for boxes) or remove them from the box and plastic sleeve.


Lots of info on the board that can answer many of the questions you've posted. Use the search feature and your answers may come quicker than you expect.


----------



## D307P (Sep 28, 2012)

iggy_jet said:


> Question, when you age cigars do you remove them from plastic sleeve.
> Also, better quality cigars come in a humidor style wooden box, do you leave the cigars in the box (if you have the space in your humidor for boxes) or remove them from the box and plastic sleeve.


You'll get a 50-50 answer to both of your questions. Some people take the sleeves off, some leave them on, some leave them on but cut the end of the sleeve off. Really a personal preference. I like to leave the sleeves on as I use the little Staples white labels to write date of purchase and where I got the stick, then put label on sleeve.

As far as the box, once again doesn't matter. I have 2 wooden humidors and 2 150 qt coolers. In the coolers I put the loose sticks in boxes I buy at B&M, and full boxes stay in boxes. In my one humidor I have my Ligas and Undercrowns, and the other is ones that I will smoke sooner and not leave rest.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is a little odd having this discussion on the NC side, but
I can tell you, that while air exchange is important, minimal air exchange will yield
better long term results, but also slows down the aging process.
I have several boxes from the ISOM that are wrapped in wax paper...
Fankly, I would never suggest this for an NC


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

leav them in the box if you have the room.Leave cigars in cello.You can remove from boxes also..


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

jb2jb said:


> I have cigars dating back to the 1940's. My very good friend has been going to Havana for about 50 years he has learned this and passed it onto me and it really works.


Good guy to know.....good stuff


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

yes I have learned alot. It is great to pass it to others


----------



## MoreBeer (Feb 13, 2010)

After many years I've found that NC cigars like to remain in their little boxes inside of giant coolers which are kept between 62% - 65%. I smoke about a dozen or so different sticks and can usually tell by just squeezing them a bit how they're going to taste and burn. I personally have never smoked a cigar that tasted better after a year as opposed to six months in the coolers. Usually after 3 months they've stabilized and can be enjoyed. I've also discovered that cigars burn and taste the best if they can be kept at exactly 60% RH for a while. Another discovery is that many NC cigars (for me at least) mellow out a bit too much with extensive aging. Happy New Year!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Ive never been able to age a cigar, i buy them, i smoke them


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> My tips on ageing.
> 
> Buy way more cigars than you can smoke.
> 
> ...


 did I hear you right? buy more than you smoke ?,or more than i smoke?


----------



## Montecristo#4 (May 2, 2011)

Great advise although whats up with the kitty litter?


----------



## loulax07 (Dec 17, 2011)

Montecristo#4 said:


> Great advise although whats up with the kitty litter?


Search around the forum and you'll find out!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Montecristo#4 said:


> Great advise although whats up with the kitty litter?


Unscented, 100% silica gel kitty litter is the perfect solution for maintaining humidity inside a humidor. Unlike gel or sponges with solution, which can only release humidity, silica gel KL can absorb as well as release humidity. It basically is an extremely cheap alternative to humidity beads. The only downside is that it requires a bit more volume to do the job, but for the cost savings, it's well worth it. You can generally get 8lbs for under $10, which will basically last a lifetime. As a bonus, if you're aging/resting, they will also help absorb the ammonia put off by the fermentation of the cigars.

For my money, there's absolutely no better solution for maintaining humidity. If you want to raise the rH, just spritz the KL with a bit of distilled water. To lower the rH, just let it air out a bit and then put it back in the humi, or add a little dry kl. Once you have it "set", it will basically stay there forever, just spritz with water from time to time as ambient rH is lost from opening and closing the humi. I only have to give a spray or two every two to three months.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

asmartbull said:


> I have several boxes from the ISOM that are wrapped in wax paper...
> Fankly, I would never suggest this for an NC


1st whats the wax paper for, what is its purpose, and 2nd why not for NCs???


----------



## tntclip (Oct 14, 2012)

Just the word kitty litter makes me think"ammonia smell"


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

exprime8 said:


> 1st whats the wax paper for, what is its purpose, and 2nd why not for NCs???


Stole this from another forum as it is a great explanation:

1. Fermentation is oxygen dependent. Less oxygen, slower fermentation, more time for chemical reactions, more complex aromas, better aging results.

2. Oxygen in large quantities, as in wines, destroys delicate aromas. The Cubans must have discovered this ages ago. The flap covering the cigars when you open a dress box, the "Bofetón", prevents air entering the front side of the box, but there is no protection for the 2 remaining sides. But to be fair, the entering of oxygen is most aggressive in the front side.

Most aficionados think that aging NC's is not necessary as they don't seem to improve the way CC's do over long periods of time (5-10-15 years)


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

capttrips said:


> My take on this whole subject of aging NC cigars is this: WHOOEY!! Every NC cigar I own is "aged" out of necessity not because I have some grand scheme on producing the perfect cigar. There is only one cigar I "age" and that is the Opus. Reason: they taste like kaka otherwise. Most of what I've read and experienced supports the fact that most cigars are "aged" between rolling, shipping, your B&M stockroom, the floor of your B&M, your humidor and you lighting it up. To think that it sitting in my coolidor and humidor is going to produce some gem is just silly. I've said this before and I will continue to say it: we aren't curing cancer or sending men to Mars. We're smoking a cigar. For some reason we all want to over complicate this. All things being equal, Not one of our palates is refined enough to detect the very subtle differences in flavor. Speaking for myself, I never smoke the same cigar everyday and it might be weeks/months between them. Unless I do a thorough review of every cigar I smoke or the cigar has turned there's no way for me to know or even detect any subtle difference. My simple answer is this: KEEP IT FRICKIN' SIMPLE!!!


Well much the voice of reason, not to mention moderation, rg to you! Not that there is anything wrong with aging cigars if things just happen to work out that way -- you have lots of cigars and you don't smoke the same thing every day, you end up eventually with a few of everything aged a bit. But like you, I try to be more casual about the whole process. I usually choose a cigar based on what I feel like smoking at that moment and how much time I have. There are sticks that I've learned need a few months extra rest (that's besides what they get at the factory, etc) before they really come into their own, but I don't have the time or space to dedicate storage to cigars I will not touch for years. That being said, I honor those who have that kind of time and space, not to mention patience. It's a hobby. Lots of ways to enjoy it.


----------



## morganti (Jul 16, 2012)

Good thread, very interesting approaches to the process, while I can see merit in all of the techniques including using a high RH, my process is fairly simple. I have a few humidors that I built with different RH's. I tend to buy a box and split them up between the humidors, and if one smokes better than the others I move some or the majority of the cigars to that humidor and shuffle them around. Like most people have noted some cigars do better with lower RH and others with a higher RH so I am doing my experimenting. 

I think the key to aging is really being diligent and making sure that things are kept under tight control - whatever method you use, make sure it works for you and adds enjoyment.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Consistent Temp and Rh. 3%rh 3* temp variation is nothing to be anal about.
Cool (65* and below), Dark (VERY DARK), 65-68%rh, AIRTIGHT CONTAINER

The Airtight container will help keep the rh at the desired level with a lot lot less need to refill your humidity device. AND, it will prevent the essential oils and esters from escaping the environment of the cigars. Stew in their own brew.

release the built up ammonia about 4 times a year (less important with old cigars).


----------



## gscottfuller (Nov 8, 2012)

Regarding proper RH for aging cigars over multiple years, I continue to read, from what seem to be reliable sources, that the RH needs to be 70 +. An example is this from the Oliva website:

"Proper aging requires a designated humidor which will not be used for daily use. It should have a capacity that exceeds the amount of cigars to be aged by at least 20%. Cigars should be placed in the humidor without cellophane. Allow for space for the head and foot of the cigars evenly. The humidity source should be one that can exceed 70% humidity. Aging cigars should be kept at 70%-79% humidity depending on the thickness of the wrapper. Thicker wrappers require higher levels of humidity. Once desired age is achieved a cigar should be brought to 70% before smoking.

Recommended Aging
High Primes (Thicker Wrappers) Maduro/Habano/Corojo/Habano 2000/Criollo/Sumatra/3-7 years 

2-3 Primes (Medium Wrappers) Low Primes/Ecuador Connecticut/2-5 years 

1st Cut (Thinner Wrappers) USA Connecticut/Cameroon/1-4 years"


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

gscottfuller said:


> Once desired age is achieved a cigar should be brought to 70% before smoking.


Well, see, this one sentence tells me to ignore the entire thing. I find a cigar at 70% to be at best frustrating, and usually unsmokable. If they're wrong on something that basic (for me, at least), I'm not going to listen to anything else they have to say.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

MarkC said:


> Well, see, this one sentence tells me to ignore the entire thing. I find a cigar at 70% to be at best frustrating, and usually unsmokable. If they're wrong on something that basic (for me, at least), I'm not going to listen to anything else they have to say.


You & me both. I cannot smoke a cigar at 70% as it does nothing to bring out the flavours that I normally find & controlling the burn is painful.


----------



## ghe-cl (Apr 9, 2005)

As with most things about cigars, aging usually comes down to individual taste. I tend to come down on the side Dave stated. Most good NC premiums use aged tobacco and are themselves aged before hitting the shelves. Occasionally, I've had some cigars in my humidor for several years or more that seemed to have improved. Most, though, not so much. And I think it's also good to remember that today's blenders are creating cigars that are meant to be smoked when they're delivered.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

MarkC said:


> Well, see, this one sentence tells me to ignore the entire thing. I find a cigar at 70% to be at best frustrating, and usually unsmokable. If they're wrong on something that basic (for me, at least), I'm not going to listen to anything else they have to say.


keep in mind that an aged cigar has a different moisture content than a fresh or mature cigar. It is the moisture content and not the stored RH which is more relevant to how a cigar smokes.


----------



## Btubes18 (Aug 21, 2011)

I tend to keep mine around 62-64% rh...and find they smoke great.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

They're recommending a high RH because younger cigars will age FASTER in a more humid and warmer environment. A 70+ RH will accelerate aging. However, this will eventually lead to loss of some esters and oils that give a cigar its flavour. So:

High RH/Temp (70/70++) = faster aging/release of ammonia and essential oils.
Low RH/Temp (70/70--) = slower more graceful aging.

FYI almost all manufacturer websites will list 70/70 as the recommended setting.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

I keep my humis between 60-65. They smoke and burn better. With my current hygrometer problems I've probably leaning more to the 55-65 range. I'm with Tasha's and others: I cannot smoke a cigar at 70.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Cigar Guru said:


> FYI almost all manufacturer websites will list 70/70 as the recommended setting.


The question is this, do the manufacturers have your best interests at heart when you have aged them 10 years, or the knowledge to give that advice? I tend to trust the older school consumers that have been doing this far longer than most of these vocal newer manufacturers to be honest and if you seriously want to visit long term ageing look back on the British cigar smoking community. Try around 55 to 58% RH, they know their stuff & it is proven over decades, not business models or online shops.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Tashaz said:


> The question is this, do the manufacturers have your best interests at heart when you have aged them 10 years, or the knowledge to give that advice? I tend to trust the older school consumers that have been doing this far longer than most of these vocal newer manufacturers to be honest and if you seriously want to visit long term ageing look back on the British cigar smoking community. Try around 55 to 58% RH, they know their stuff & it is proven over decades, not business models or online shops.


exactly my point.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

55-58% are for older cigars which have already mellowed. This setting is done along with cooler temps, like 60* and below. We do this to slow the further aging and loss of flavor of vintage cigars.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Lower humidity.

Lower temperature.

Lower air exchange. 

60% RH, 65 degrees, and some of my cigars are wrapped in cellophane or old fashioned wax paper.

Except for some custom rolled cigars, I rarely smoke a cigar with less than 5 years of age. Probably 7-12 on average.

Just my experience, based on smoking a fair number of cigars.

The real experts are in Asia now, those gentlemen with the seven and eight figure collections.


----------

